# NOS Whizzer Echo Exhaust Tube....



## IngoMike (Feb 7, 2022)

NOS original Whizzer echo exhaust tube. Please see photos for condition, has been stored in the original plastic wrapper and just needs a polish to be perfect. Questions welcome. Payment via PayPal friends & family or add 3% for goods and services. Will ship asap in an odd sized box.


----------



## dessertt (Feb 14, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> NOS original Whizzer echo exhaust tube. Please see photos for condition, has been stored in the original plastic wrapper and just needs a polish to be perfect. Questions welcome. Payment via PayPal friends & family or add 3% for goods and services. Will ship asap in an odd sized box.
> View attachment 1566204
> 
> View attachment 1566205
> ...



Hi


IngoMike said:


> NOS original Whizzer echo exhaust tube. Please see photos for condition, has been stored in the original plastic wrapper and just needs a polish to be perfect. Questions welcome. Payment via PayPal friends & family or add 3% for goods and services. Will ship asap in an odd sized box.
> View attachment 1566204
> 
> View attachment 1566205
> ...





IngoMike said:


> NOS original Whizzer echo exhaust tube. Please see photos for condition, has been stored in the original plastic wrapper and just needs a polish to be perfect. Questions welcome. Payment via PayPal friends & family or add 3% for goods and services. Will ship asap in an odd sized box.
> View attachment 1566204
> 
> View attachment 1566205
> ...



Hi IngoMike, How much is your Whizzer echo tube. I only see a price for shipping and not an amount for the tube. Thanks


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 15, 2022)

Is this a repo? What is the diameter of the tube where it meets the manifold?


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 15, 2022)

Dessertt, this is the DOND ( DEAL OR NO DEAL ) Auction thread so you put in a bid of what you would pay. Check the rules in the Forums to see how it works, it's a fun way to sell and buy stuff.


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 15, 2022)

1" OD at the manifold.......as for originality, I don't really know as there are no markings on the tube but it came from a Whizzer collector pick a few years ago, engines, bikes and parts from a 50's bike shop. Based on everything I got at that pick, and the rest of the items I left behind, I would bet its original.


----------



## dessertt (Feb 15, 2022)

$65 for the echo tube Plus shipping


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Feb 15, 2022)

$80


----------



## dessertt (Feb 15, 2022)

$100


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 15, 2022)

Thank you....No Deal, but close.........


----------



## IngoMike (Feb 15, 2022)

Any bid over $100 will take this tube home....bid $101.00 and its on its way.......


----------

